# I'm DYING to find a purse like this one...



## LeeanneMarie (Dec 12, 2007)

Leather Princess Fluffy Satchel

I've been wanting a purse like this one for forever! I saw a girl wearing one similar (not the same) and its taken me a long time just to find one semi-similar online. Does anyone know where I can get a purse like this, a soft leather brown satchel, for cheaper than 500 dollars? Under 100 would be ideal but I'm willing to spend up to 200. I don't care what the name brand is, and the leather doesn't necessarily need to be real.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pink Lady (Dec 12, 2007)

That juicy bag is really cute! Try checking urban outfitters. My friend bought a similar style one in dark brown from there. Good luck!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 12, 2007)

Totally agree on Urban Outfitters...they have GREAT bags for relatively cheap (some can be like 70-80  but there are also some in the $30-50 range) also try the Nordstrums junior department..the line is called "Bp" its cheaper than normal nordstrums and they have really cute/trendy bags


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 12, 2007)

That's a really pretty bag, I want one too! Anyway, if you are in the NY area or have friends that do, check out Century21. They have bags galore over there. Oh and try Aldo's as well. Sometimes, they have bags that look like the real designer bags for cheap. I swear I bought my Balenciaga knock-off from there and I've been complimented on more than 3 occasions. The look on the girl's faces when I tell them, it's not the real thing,


----------

